# Ceinture cardio Bluetooth avec Apple Watch 2 ?



## davidsto (22 Septembre 2016)

Bonjour,

Savez-vous s'il est possible de ne pas utiliser le cardio intégré à l'Apple Watch 2 mais plutôt d'utiliser une ceinture cardio bluetooth (type Polar H7) pour la course à pieds ?

Le tout sans passer par l'iPhone évidemment...

Merci d'avance pour les infos...


----------



## thefutureismylife (27 Décembre 2017)

Bonsoir as-tu eu une réponse à ce sujet ?


----------



## dritzz83 (17 Janvier 2018)

Oui c’est tout à fait possible avec n’importe quel ceinture Bluetooth. La réponse est tardive mais ça peu aidé quand même [emoji6]


----------



## Karamazow (4 Décembre 2018)

dritzz83 a dit:


> Oui c’est tout à fait possible avec n’importe quel ceinture Bluetooth. La réponse est tardive mais ça peu aidé quand même [emoji6]



Je me pose la question de l'intérêt quand même: le cardio de la montre me semble fiable. Est-ce une question d'autonomie, pour limiter l'usage de la batterie de la montre ?


----------



## dritzz83 (3 Janvier 2019)

L’intérêt est d’avoir des données beaucoup plus fiable pendant des séances type fractionné hiit ... il y a aussi l’aspect économique qui me permet de faire des Trail long avec mon Apple watch.  Ainsi elle peu tenir plus d’une journée de course.


----------



## wichowe (2 Août 2021)

Bonjour à tous, je souhaite prendre une ceinture Polar H9 ou H10. Savez vous si elle fonctionne sans soucis avec l'apple Watch ?
La question est de savoir aussi si j'utilise une app tierce (comme Runtastic ou Pace training) l'info BPM viendra bien de la ceinture et non de la montre. Pour info j'ai une serie 3
Merci


----------

